
Valve seems to be working on tools to get Windows games running on Linux - pestkranker
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/08/valve-seems-to-be-working-on-tools-to-get-windows-games-running-on-linux/
======
bdz
So basically their own fork of Wine? A DirectX Linux wrapper backed and
supported by Valve. And most likely it will come with SteamOS 3.0 which is
rumored to be launched soon (pending Valve Time)

[https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/looks-like-
steamos-30...](https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/looks-like-
steamos-30-is-on-the-way-codenamed-clockwerk.12208)

It's also important because Valve drops the support of XP and Vista in January
2019.

[https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1558-AFC...](https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1558-AFCM-4577)

~~~
mort96
So we're relying in Valve's ability to count to 3.

We are doomed.

~~~
hd4
You could say we're left 4 dead

------
craftyguy
I hope such games are marked in the store to differentiate them from games
made by developers who actually make an effort to support Linux. Relying on a
shim made by Valve to support a game on an OS that developers did not target
sounds like a recipe for a really bad, unstable time. I'd also rather not give
money to developers who make a decision not to support Linux.

~~~
earenndil
I imagine that they'll do it on a case-by-case basis, with a custom
configuration for each one, testing to make sure it works. (Possibly they'll
also detect games that use unity, c#, java, dosbox, but only officially
support window, and make a shim for those.)

------
androidgirl
To me, the article reads like Steam Play could be a wrapper over WINE and
maybe DXVK (or similar).

That would be awesome! Tools like PlayOnLinux and Lutris already exist, and
are met with so much love from anyone I introduce to them.

The community around windows on linux gaming could use support from a large
player like steam. If it increases adoption of linux as well, it will help
improve wider adoption of native Linux gaming further.

I have been using WINE for gaming exclusively since I started gaming a couple
years ago. It has always been a pleasant experience for me.

I am excited for the future and optimistic about this speculation. It's not
"year of the linux desktop" (cellphones might mean that never comes), but it
is always nice to see better, user-friendly resources.

------
peatmoss
Many new titles seem to support Linux. Old titles largely don’t.

Even if a Wine-ish compatibly layer adds some performance overhead, the PC
that sits behind my TV is losing Windows pretty quickly once this comes out.
Managing Windows is a PIA compared to slapping Xubuntu on a system.

~~~
ashleyn
Newer titles tend to use newer engines, almost all of which include Linux
export as a one-click build option.

------
dtx1
This is really great. I've been worried that Valve might drop their linux
support that was only really there in the first place to spite microsoft for
the app store. I don't think they'll ever succeed in getting 10%+ steam users
over to linux but damn am i glad that they are doing it anyways

------
kevin_b_er
Valve knows the threat of S-mode and Microsoft's desire to creates its own
walled garden with its own 30% tax on all software.

